# headlight problem



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

on my 1993 240 FB my left projector will not go down. Only the right one will. The wire is connected on both headlights and the fuse is not blown in the fuse box(located behind the battery). I was wondering if i should check the fuse box to the left of the clutch, one fuse is missing, i dont know if it is supposed to or not), or is the motor for the projector not working. And is this a common problem?

Thanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you want to put them down manually, there is a cap on top of the headlight motor. if you remove that and turn the knob, you can bring it down until you put them up again.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

The Light Arms are solenoid acuatited so check them for wear or damage..

aswell unplug and the replug the pigtail coming from the light motor.
Then, make sure your ground and the RELAY for Driver HL is set.
Pop it out and back in. This will remove any intermittant short.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks, i manually screwed it down, and it goes up like its supposed to when i turn my lights on, but it won't go back down. is it the motor or the lift arm?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ckykm said:


> thanks, i manually screwed it down, and it goes up like its supposed to when i turn my lights on, but it won't go back down. is it the motor or the lift arm?


It sounds like a solenoid problem. Does it do the same thing when you push the headlight pop up switch on the dash? If so it is almost certainly the solenoid.

Troy


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i had the same problem when i got my 240, headlight on driver-side go up but wouldnt come down. i just replaced the motor from one out of a junkyard. now it works fine


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I did the same thing with my coupe which i sold today it had the sane problem


----------

